# How to combine these PSUs?



## Neuron (Dec 21, 2011)

My system spec goes like this.

Intel C2D E7500 @2.93GHz
4GB DDR2 RAM
Asus EN9800GT GPU
Seagate 250GB 5400 RPM HDD
Sony DVDRW Drive

Since i had no patience to wait to buy a better PSU from some remote PC harware store,I decided to buy a Coolermaster Elite 460W from a nearby shop and combine it with the PSU which came with the cabinet.The wattage distribution goes like this

CM Elite 460W
+5V  +3.3V  +12V1  +12V2  -12V  +5Vsb
20A  20A     18A      18A     .8A    2.5A
Combined wattage:
3.3V&5V:130W
12V:324W
Also it is written on the PSU that the 3.3V&5V&12V total output should not exceed 377.9W


iBall LPS223-400
+5V  +3.3V  +12V  -12V  +5Vsb
32A  25A     17A    .8A    2A

Currently the CM Elite is connected to everything except the GPU's additional power slot.The iBall PSU powers this slot alone.Is this the best way to configure these PSU's so that the the load distribution will be balanced in accordance with their capabilities?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 22, 2011)

i think the CM PSU is capable of powering the entire rig. i won't trust iball. problem may start under load as iball psu may break down even if its powering just the gpu. if cm psu doesn't have any PEG power connectors or have a single one, try converter.


----------



## Neuron (Dec 22, 2011)

I did this because i was experiencing TDR BSODs on older games(DX9 and older).So I thought it might be a power issue.But combining them this way haven't solved it.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 22, 2011)

Neuron said:


> But combining them this way haven't solved it.


Oh so you did combine them together despite the advice above. What's the point in asking one if you're going to to do it anyways? And besides, if its happening only on older games how did you conclude its a power issue? 

Always try to localise the issue by following troubleshoot flow before jumping on a horse to make things worse for yourself. Or else you'll end up swapping alternate parts till which part gave out for you when it would have been some software conflict. 

 Did you try to see what error code you are getting from the BSOD screen?


----------



## Neuron (Dec 22, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Oh so you did combine them together despite the advice above. What's the point in asking one if you're going to to do it anyways? And besides, if its happening only on older games how did you conclude its a power issue?
> 
> Always try to localise the issue by following troubleshoot flow before jumping on a horse to make things worse for yourself. Or else you'll end up swapping alternate parts till which part gave out for you when it would have been some software conflict.
> 
> Did you try to see what error code you are getting from the BSOD screen?



Before combining them,I did enough research to make sure that i won't be burning out anything imminently.Like i said,its a TDR error.


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 22, 2011)

FAQ: Dual Power Supplies


----------



## Neuron (Dec 22, 2011)

I already quit.Tried almost all the possible combinations.Doesn't seem to work.The actual problem is that i can't play Oblivion without encountering a BSOD sooner or later.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 22, 2011)

Neuron said:


> I already quit.Tried almost all the possible combinations.Doesn't seem to work.The actual problem is that i can't play Oblivion without encountering a BSOD sooner or later.



....and did you check this by any chance???
and
Did you try this???


----------



## Neuron (Dec 22, 2011)

It isn't a problem with oblivion alone.It happens with any other game rendered on DX9.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 22, 2011)

Is it working properly on DX10?


----------



## Neuron (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes it does.


----------

